# WNY Haunts



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

This may not interest many people due to the fact it is for haunts specifically in the Western New York region. This is an all new design and layout for 2007.

http://www.wnyhaunts.com 



As a side note: I do freelance (web development, logo and graphic design)


----------

